# Unknown language: Patesi se le llama al Rey-Sacerdote en Mesopotamia



## Marianel Mota

Hola:
En Historia Universal al Rey-Sacerdote se le llama de diferentes maneras en cada región. En China es "Emperor", en Egipto es "Pharaoh", en India es "Rajah", pero para Mesopotamia no encuentro la traducción de "Patesi".
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## fenixpollo

Marianel, beinvenida al foro.

Supongo que buscas una traducción al español de la palabra "Patesi", la cual no parece ser palabra inglesa.  

Por ese motivo, traslado este hilo al foro de Other Languages.

Saludos.


----------



## Marianel Mota

Gracias fenixpollo:
Lo que busco es la palabra en inglés para Patesi (que no tengo idea en que idioma esté), si es que hay una.
De todos modos, mil gracias por trasladar mi pregunta a otro foro.
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Marianel Mota said:


> Thanks fenixpollo:
> What I'm looking for is a word in English for Patesi (I don't have any idea what language it might be from), if there is one.
> Anyway, thanks a lot for moving my question to another forum
> Cheers


 So according to your original question, it appears that the word _Patesi_ refers to _Priest-King_, just as the words Pharaoh, Rajah and Emperor do (or did) in Egypt, India and China.

Other ideas?


----------



## Joannes

Mesopotamia? That should be Sumerian (Babylonian) then. A glance at this website didn't bring any answers. But maybe you can send the author an e-mail; he seems to answer them. 

You may want to hope *patesi* isn't Sumerian but Semitic, though.


----------



## Dawei

From thefreedictionary.com:

Pa`te´si
*n.**1.*_(Babylonian Antiq.)_ A religious as well as a secular designation applied to rulers of some of the city states of ancient Chaldea, as Lagash or Shirpurla, who were conceived to be direct representatives of the tutelary god of the place.


----------



## Aurin

Encontré en Wikipedia:
*Ensi* lo mismo que patesi son títulos usados por algunos gobernantes en la antigua Mesopotamia, y señalan al representante de los dioses del pueblo y administrador del reino, es decir que las funciones de gobernante y sacerdote estaban fusionadas.


*ENSI* is the Sumerian cuneiform for "lord".


----------



## se16teddy

fenixpollo said:


> ... "Patesi", la cual no parece ser palabra inglesa.


Patesi is in the Oxford English Dictionary, which says it has been used in English since at least 1894.

According to the Dictionary, _Patesi_ is a misunderstanding of the Sumerian spelling, and the word was pronounced more like _ensi_ or _ensik_. This is what the Dictionary says about the word's etymology: '< Sumerian PA.TE.SI (a sign combination form now read énsi, with a proposed reading ensik, representing the full form) ruler, governor. The reading patesi was formerly believed to be correct. It is unclear why énsi or ensik was written with the signs PA.TE.SI.'


----------

